# مرد إنجيل عيد الميلاد موزع بصوت رومانى زاخر



## Romany Zakher (5 يناير 2010)

اصدقائى اعضاء المنتدى *
سلام ونعمة رب المجد ليكم 
كل سنه وانتم طيبين بمناسبة عيد الميلاد المجيد 
واتمنى لكم حياة سعيده مع المسيح يسوع 

انا بعتذر لغيابى عن المنتدى لفتره كبيره وهذا لاسباب متعدده
لكن انا طمعان فى محبتكم انكم تقبلو منى اعتذارى

وبالمناسبه دى انا بهديكم شى بسيط 

مرد انجيل قداس عيد الميلاد المجيد من توزيعى وادائى المتواضعين
واتمنى ان يعطينى الله نعمه فى عيونك

وكل سنه وانتم طيبين وسلام الرب يكون معاكم  ​*
تحميل​


----------



## ق عادل (5 يناير 2010)

فين                  المرد


----------



## النهيسى (5 يناير 2010)

منتهى الشكر ليكم

الرب معاكم​


----------



## Romany Zakher (5 يناير 2010)

*ياجماعه معلش الرابط فى كلمة
 تحميل 
معلش هى صغيره واخر الصفحه يمين 
وعلى العموم  ده الرابط تانى *
تحميل​


----------



## Romany Zakher (5 يناير 2010)

*شكر ليك يانهيسى 
ربنا يعوض محبتك​*


----------



## mimento (5 يناير 2010)

جميل جدا جدا ربنا يعوضك


----------



## Romany Zakher (5 يناير 2010)

*شكرا ليك يا mimento

اذكرنى فى صلاتك ​*


----------



## Romany Zakher (7 يناير 2010)

*كل سنه وانتم طيبيين​*


----------



## PoNA ELLY (7 يناير 2010)

الله الله الله 

الله عليك يا أستاذنا 
بجد توزيع وأداء فوق الرائع 
ونتمني نشوفك دايما ف الحاجات الجميله دي

وهابي نيو عيد​


----------



## abanoub mahros (7 يناير 2010)

إيه الحلاوه دييييييييييييييييييييي
شكلك اتعلمت الهارموني اللي بنعمله كل يوم تحت البيت

مع تحيات مؤسسي علم الهارموني
ابانوب &&& ابانوب​


----------



## king (7 يناير 2010)

شكرا عى المجهود


----------



## king (7 يناير 2010)

مفيش حاجة اتحاملت


----------



## جون برتي (8 يناير 2010)

*الله عليك يامبدع 

صدقنى يا أخ رومانى إنت بتعلمنا الغيرة المقدسة 

على الحاجات الحلوة واللى فارق هنا الأسلوب 

اللذيذ اللى بيزيد من حلاوة اللحن 

متنساناش بقى فى الصوم  الكبير 

بتحفة من تحفك الجميلة .

وياسلام لو فيها توزيع جميل زى توزيع مرد إنجيل الميلاد*

*Merry Christmas*​


----------



## جون برتي (8 يناير 2010)

*يا أخ king الرابط شغال وأنا حملت اللحن وسمعته 

حاول تانى الرب معك​*


----------



## جون برتي (8 يناير 2010)

*على فكرة يا جماعة الأخ رومانى معلم كنيسة

وشماس وملحن وموزع ومرنم هايل 

أنا بأطلب من كل أعضاء المنتدى المباركين

أن يشجعوا هذه المواهب المتعددة التى أنعم بها

الرب على هذا الشخص المبارك

عوضكم الرب خيراً 

وكل عام وأنتم بخير​*


----------



## Romany Zakher (9 يناير 2010)

*ابانوب مكرم شكرا لمحبتك 
وعلى ردك الجميل 
واتمنى اسمع اخبار جديده عنك 
صلى لاجلى ​*


----------



## Romany Zakher (9 يناير 2010)

*ابانوب محروووووووووووس 
شكرا على ردك 
وعلى مساهمتك فى اخراج العمل 
وهذا عن طريق علم الهارمونى اللى قومت بتاسيسه تحت البيت ​*


----------



## جون برتي (9 يناير 2010)

*نقدم العزاء لكل النفوس المتألمة 

لفراق أحبائنا شهداء نجع حمادى 

الرب ينيح نفوسهم فى فردوس النعيم

أرجو أن يشاركنى كل أعضاء المنتدى  الصلاة​*


----------



## anosh (11 يناير 2010)

*ميرسى رومانى
 على الحاجات الحلوه ديه 
بجد اداء جيد و توزيع حلوا جدااااااااااا 
و يمكن كمان صوتك فى الالحان واخد حقه و باين اكتر من الترانيم 
بس انت ليه داخل على اللحن على طول كده من غير انترو للتوزيع لان بجد التوزيع هادى و لذيذ 
معلش بقى ممكن اطمع فى التوزيع 
لو ينفع اخده منك  للكورال عندى يبقى ميرسى خالص 
و لو مش هاينفع عااااااااااااااااااااااادى جدااااااااااااااااا 
ربنا بجد يبارك حياتك و موهبتك 
و كل سنه و انت طيب *​


----------



## PoNA ELLY (12 يناير 2010)

anosh قال:


> *ميرسى رومانى
> على الحاجات الحلوه ديه
> بجد اداء جيد و توزيع حلوا جدااااااااااا
> و يمكن كمان صوتك فى الالحان واخد حقه و باين اكتر من الترانيم
> ...




فعلا يا مدام إنجي أ روماني صوته واخد حقه اوي ف الالحان
دا ف ليلة العيد كان منور هو والخورس بتاعة 
وسيدنا الانبا فام كان مبسوط جدااا بيهم لدرجة انه اشاد بيهم ف العظه​


----------



## Romany Zakher (13 يناير 2010)

*اخويا الحبيب جون 
شكرا لتشجيعك ولمحبتك 
على فكره ياجماعه الاستاذ جون ليه فضل كبير فى المستوى اللى انا وصلتله 
ولغاية دلوقتى انا مستغناش عن رأيه ووجهة نظره فى اى عمل ​**وكمان انا بضم صوتى لصوتك يااستاذ جون فى الصلاه 
من اجل تعزيتنا فى شهدا نجع حمادى ​*


----------



## Romany Zakher (13 يناير 2010)

*anosh مع الرغم انك مشغوله بنجاح الشريط الجميل 
لكن لم تنسى تشجيع الموهوبين المبتدئين
هذا اكبر مثال على التواضع والمحبه 
وبجد انا متشكر على تشجيعك بجد رائيك فرق معايا كتير 
اذكرينى فى صلاتك 
​*


----------



## Romany Zakher (13 يناير 2010)

*أبانوب مكرم 
شكرا على اهتمامك رغم الامتحنات 
وبجد انت شخصيه جميله جدا وموهوب 
وعلى العموم    لما اشوفك .............​*


----------



## anosh (13 يناير 2010)

*استاذ رومانى 
ميرسى على الهديه اللى بعتهالى و ميرسى على كلامك اللى ما استحقهوش 
بجد ربناااااااااااااااا يعوض تعب محبتك خير *​


----------



## Romany Zakher (16 يناير 2010)

*anosh شكرا ليك وبجد انا مستحقش الشكر ده 

ولو عايزه تشكرينى بجد صليلى كتيررررررررررررررر​*


----------



## كيرلس بطرس (17 يناير 2010)

ىا رب يبارك


----------



## كيرلس بطرس (17 يناير 2010)

thanks


----------



## Romany Zakher (18 يناير 2010)

كيرلس بطرس قال:


> thanks



كيرلس بطرس شكرا على ردك 
صلى لاجلى​


----------



## Romany Zakher (24 يناير 2010)

*امير شكرا على محبتك 

صلى لاجلى​*


----------



## جون برتي (25 يناير 2010)

*الصوم جاى وإياك مانسمعش صوتك 

وتوزيعاتك الجميلة 

ربنا معاك ويحافظ عليك​*


----------



## Romany Zakher (25 يناير 2010)

*اكيد هيحصل 
واكيد بمساعدتك  

صلى من اجلى ​*


----------



## جون برتي (26 يناير 2010)

النهيسى قال:


> منتهى الشكر ليكم
> 
> الرب معاكم​



تم رفع اللحن على Amonshare 

واليكم الرابط

مرد انجيل الميلاد رومانى زاخر​


----------



## جون برتي (26 يناير 2010)

*ياروم انا رفعت لك المرد على amonshare

ياللا باى​*


----------



## Romany Zakher (28 يناير 2010)

*شكرا خااااااااااااااااااااااالص 

بجد انت جااااااااااااااااااااااااااااامد

ربنا يعوضك​*


----------



## Romany Zakher (7 فبراير 2010)

*كل عام وانتم بخير بمناسبة الصوم المقدس ​*


----------

